# Family photos



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

SweetPea and Willow
View attachment 93596

SweetPea and Ash and Willow
View attachment 93597

SweetPea Ash and Oak with Willow
View attachment 93598

Buttercup-over a month left. Poor girl
View attachment 93599

View attachment 93600


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww cute pictures 
Love Buttercup , she is very pretty L(
And , my goodness is she round ! lol. 
Cant believe she has a month left , she is huge now , in a month she just might be rolling around like a weeble , lol..
Keep us posted on her !


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Awww cute pictures
> 
> Love Buttercup , she is very pretty L(
> 
> ...


My husband calls her walk a swaddle. She was bred once in a oops so I'm sure of the date but good grief,she's big! Triplets at least! I'll post as we go


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I went to visit my new baby Ash today (shut up Laura) :lol: He's soo sweet and friendly. He's going make a nice match to Berry.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...oh noooooo!!!!! :lol:They're sucking you in Jill!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew it :yes smilie: :ROFL: I knew once she had one , that was it , Jill's 
smitten with the Nigerian bug :-D:-D:-D
There's no cure for it either Jill , just saying :lol:

Congrats , he sure is adorable , look at that face


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! Love the close up!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I went to visit my new baby Ash today (shut up Laura) :lol: He's soo sweet and friendly. He's going make a nice match to Berry.


You know , that last picture of Ash looks like he just got done nursing and let out a burp :laugh: He really is adorable , very snuggly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very cute girls....: )


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Jill,here is where Ash and Oak decided to nap.
View attachment 93868

He's a character!


----------

